# PC-Zusammenstellungen 07/08 2009



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

_Hier die neue überarbeitete Version für 07/08 2009 - Low-,Mid-,HighBudget. ------ Zusammenarbeit von *Falathrim* und mir.

Zu beachten:
-Alle diese Rechner sind darauf ausgelegt, in Spielen die für den Preis optimale Leistung zu bringen
-Die PCs sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zusammengestellt worden
-Die Zusammenstellungen sind veränderbar, es sind nur Beispiele, die die PC-Technik-Crew für optimal hält
-Wir sind unabhängig von jeglichem Hersteller, dessen Teile hier verbaut werden, es ist also keine Werbung!
-Der Zusammenbau der Computer ist nicht im Preis inbegriffen, es steht euch frei dies selbst zu tun, oder sie gegen ein gewisses Entgelt zusammenbauen zu lassen. So gut wie jeder Versand bietet diese Möglichkeit, zudem gibt es diverse andere Geschäfte und Menschen, die dies tun können, für weitere Informationen wendet euch an Falathrim, painschkes o.ä.
-Gehäuse können natürlich nach belieben getauscht werden - sind hier ja alles nur Beispiele. 
-Bei den Grafikkarten ist kein expliziter Hersteller angegeben, da verschiedene Versender/Geschäfte immer andere Hersteller anbieten. Fragt hier bitte nach.
-Bei den hier aufgelisteten Rechnern ist *kein* Betriebssystem dabei.

--------

*WICHTIG : * Schwere Kühler wie der Scythe Mugen 2 werden *NICHT* von Hardwareversand verbaut , entweder nehmt ihr einen leichteren Kühler oder ihr müsst es selbst machen.

Das einfachste ist natürlich immer einfach mal anzurufen , schaden kann es ja nicht.

--------



Die Preise orientieren sich an den aktuellen Preisen am Endnutzermarkt, für empfehlenswerte Versender im Forum anfragen.


*Der 350&#8364; PC*

Von diesem Rechner solltet ihr nicht allzuviel erwarten , WoW sollte damit aber kein Problem sein.

*CPU *: AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition"

*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier SE16 250GB

*Gehäuse :* Cooltek CT-K 3

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40
*
Mainboard :* MSI K9A2 Neo2
*
Grafikkarte :* HD4850

*RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 800 A-Data

-----------------------

*Der 450&#8364; PC*

Konzipiert ist dieser Rechner für relativ kleine Geldbeutel, er ist bei niedrigen Auflösungen aber bei ALLEN Spielen für hohe FPS-Raten gut.

*CPU *: AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition"

*Kühler *: Arctic Freezer 64 Pro

*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB

*Gehäuse :* NZXT Beta Case

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40
*
Mainboard :* MSI K9A2 Neo2
*
Grafikkarte :* HD4870 / GTX260

*RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

-----------------------

*Der 550&#8364; PC*

Ein Stück besser wie der 450&#8364; PC , damit wird man sicherlich seine Freuden haben.

*CPU *: AMD Phenom II X4 940

*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Elite 330

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40
*
Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD4890

*RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

-----------------------

*Der 650&#8364; PC*

Dieser PC ist bereits fast Highend. Mit den Leistungsbomben Radeon HD4890 / GTX275 und dem sauschnellen Prozessor Phenom II 940 habt ihr Highendleistung in so gut wie allen Auflösungen.

*CPU*__ :  AMD Phenom II X4 940
__ 
*Kühler :* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB

*Gehäuse :* NZXT Beta Case

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Straight Power 500W

*Laufwerk : *LG GH22NS40

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD4890 / GTX275

*RAM : *4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

-----------------------

*Der 700&#8364;-750&#8364; PC*

Dieser Rechner reicht schon für alles. Er kratzt bereits am Highend-Segment und in aktuellen Spielen werden ihr in allen Auflösungen maximale Details schaffen.


*CPU :* Phenom II X4 940

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2(beide Sockel, für Übertakter, sehr sehr stark) / Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Straight Power 500W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40

*Mainboard :*  MSI DKA790GX

*Grafikkarte :* HD4890/GTX275

*RAM :* 4096MB-KIT Corsair Dominator (1066Mhz)

-----------------------


*Der 900-950&#8364; PC*

Noch einmal eine signifikante Leistungssteigerung zum 750&#8364;-PC und vor allem eine deutlich bessere Übertaktbarkeit sind hier die Schlüsselveränderungen. Hohe Auflösungen, Hohe Details, Jahrelang. Und nebenbei noch nen Film rendern und in Photoshop rumspielen.

*
CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 / AMD Phenom II X4 955

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2

*Festplatte :* 2x Western Digital Cavier 500GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! StraightPower 550W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40 
*
Mainboard :* ASUS P5Q Pro / MSI DKA790GX / Gigabyte GA-MA790XT (AM3)

*Grafikkarte :* Radeon HD4890 / Geforce GTX275 / Geforce GTX285 (950&#8364; PC)
*
RAM :* 4096MB-KIT Corsair Dominator (1066Mhz) / 4GB-Kit GEIL 1333 (DDR3)

-----------------------

*Der 1100-1200&#8364;-PC*

Einmal neueste Prozessorgeneration bitte. Mit Schirm, Charme, Melone, Frack, Core i7 und 6 GB DDR3-RAM in die höchsten Leistungsgebiete vordringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit diesem Rechner werdet ihr laaaaange Spaß haben. Höchste Auflösungen, Höchste Details. Drunter ist ja auch peinlich.

*
CPU :* Intel Core i7 920
*
Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2

*Festplatte :* 2 x Western Digital Cavier Green 640GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade
*
Netzteil :* Be quiet! Dark Power 550W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
*
Grafikkarte :* Geforce GTX275 / Radeon HD4890 (1100&#8364; PC) / Geforce GTX285 (1200&#8364; PC)

*RAM :* 6GB G-Skill DDR3 1333

----------------------


*Der 1500&#8364; PC*

Nochmal eine Ecke schneller und umfangreicher. Mit Dual-GPU-Grafikkarten für gigantische Leistung. Allerdings besteht hier die Gefahr von (kaum spürbaren) Mikrorucklern. Zudem hält hier die nächste Generation von Filmen einzug: Blu-ray-Filme sind hiermit auch anschaubar!


*CPU :* Intel Core i7-920

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2

*Festplatte :* 2 x Western Digital Cavier Black 1TB

*Gehäuse :* Antec Nine Hundred
*
Netzteil :* Be quiet! Dark Power 650W

*Laufwerk :* LG GGC-H20L
*
Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5

*Grafikkarte :* Geforce GTX 295

*RAM :* 6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8 DDR3, CL8

-----------------------
*
Der 1750&#8364;-PC *

Nächste Optimierung: ein stärkerer Prozessor. Eigentlich unnötig, aber was tut man nicht alles für Menschen mit einem viel zu großen Geldbeutel. Ihr könnt aber gerne Falathrim die Differenz zum 1500&#8364;-PC überweisen, der sammelt gerade für einen neuen Rechner.

*
CPU :* Intel Core i7-950

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2
*
Festplatte :* 2 x Western Digital Caviar Black  1TB

*Gehäuse :* Antec Nine Hundred
*
Netzteil :* be quiet! Dark Power PRO 750W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GGC-H20L

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5

*Grafikkarte :*  GTX295

*RAM :* 6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8 DDR3, CL8
_


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

_Bitte den Thread diesmal nicht vollspammen :]

Wenn ihr eine Frage hab dann einen Thread aufmachen , eine PM schreiben oder natürlich in der Laberecke nachfragen :-)






Nebenbei bermerkt : 

-350&#8364; PC eingefügt
-1550&#8364; PC zu 1500&#8364; PC gemacht
1850&#8364; PC zu 1750&#8364; PC gemacht
alle PC´s ein wenig "verbessert" (Mehrere Festplatten , andere Gehäuse ect.)_


----------



## Pente (30. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bitte den Thread diesmal nicht vollspammen :]
> 
> Wenn ihr eine Frage hab dann einen Thread aufmachen , eine PM schreiben oder natürlich in der Laberecke nachfragen :-)_


Es wäre überaus freundlich wenn ihr die Bitte des Thread-Erstellers berücksichtigen würdet. Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2009)

Sorry, danke jo onboard reicht ja.
btw Schade das man seine eigenen Posts nicht löschen kann :x


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Nächstes mal bitte in der Laberecke :X

Nö , da sind nirgendwo welche drin - meiner Meinung nach reicht der Onboard-Sound vollkommen aus , aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen :-)

Ausserdem sind die Rechner ja für den jeweilig "billigsten" Preis versucht zusammengestellt zu sein..._


----------



## Svenc (22. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hier die neue überarbeitete Version für 07/08 2009 - Low-,Mid-,HighBudget. ------ Zusammenarbeit von *Falathrim* und mir.
> 
> *Der 350&#8364; PC*
> 
> ...








Ich habe auf der Suche nach Neuigkeiten zu diesem Board gerade diesen Thread gefunden. Und mich registriert, um vor dieser Konfiguration zu warnen. Sogar vor diesem Board  - zumindest für Menschen, die sich die Option auf ein Upgrade erhalten wollen. Hier kurz die Geschichte: Im Sommer 2007 deklarierte MSI dieses Board als Phenom-tauglich. Ganz offiziell. Die Pressemitteilungen von damals findet man heute noch überall. Man bekam es demzufolge auch in Threads wie diesem empfohlen - es war günstig, und Phenom-Support war auch schon versprochen. Warum also nicht?




Die Wahrheit sieht heute, zwei Jahre später so aus: Alles ab maximal altem Athlon X2s ist Ende letzten Jahres aus der offiziellen CPU-Supportliste verschwunden: http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=...p;cat3_no=#menu

Das heißt, auch der X2 7750 Kuma, der hier in der Beispielkonfiguration angegeben ist. *Wer sich dieses System wie oben angegeben zusammenstellt, kann also schon mal nicht auf MSI zählen, wenn mal was hakt. *Es gibt heute für Phenoms entgegen der Ankündigungen von damals immer noch kein Final-Bios, was heißt, dass jeder, der einen Phenom außerhalb der Standardspezifikationen betreiben möchte, das nicht tun kann. Das scheint, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch den freien Multiplikator bei Phenom Black Editions zu betreffen, der nicht freigeschaltet ist. Ein bisschen mehr dazu vielleicht in diesem Thread: http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&...D=7912383f12c2d

MSI hat hier über einen langen Zeitraum, bis mindestens Ende letztens Jahres, ein Produkt verkauft, das entgegen der bis dahin geschalteten Pressemitteilungen Angaben auf der offiziellen HP NICHT offiziell AM2+ - tauglich ist. Eigentlich ein bisschen skandalös. Finger weg von oben beschriebener Konfiguration - auch wenn sie übrigens sehr viel mehr als bloß WOW kann. Und: *Finger weg von diesem Board, wenn man nicht irgenwas anderes als einen Athlon X2 betreiben möchte. Alles andere kann und mag mit dem entsprechenden Beta-Bios funktionieren, aber offiziell unterstützt dieses Board Prozessoren bis maximal X2 6000+!*


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2009)

_Da es das eh (anscheinend) bei HWV nichtmehr gibt ist es geändert , ein kleiner Hinweis hätte aber auch gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

Huhu, toller Fred. Ich finds aber etwas befremdlich dass ihr im oberen Preis-Segment immer mehr HDD verbaut anstatt evtl ne SDD einzubaun für die Systempartition. Ich meine mal im Ernst...wer baut sich denn bitte 2TB HDDs ein? 
Ausserdem kommen in Euren Listen gar keine Soundkarten vor...OK im unteren Segment mag ja onboard reichen. Aber für den echten Klanggenuss gibt es ja auch HighEnd Sooundboards die einiges hermachen. Ich denke mal "High End" muss nicht immer heissen Mehr und Mehr - sondern spielgelt sich auch in Komfort- Details und der Idee dass sich jmd gedanken dazu macht wieder. Also in meinen High End PC müsste ne ordentlice OCZ oder Intel SDD rein damit der Desktop da ist wenn ich auf den Knopf drücke - für nen PC der mehr als 1.000€ kostet muss da schon das gewisse etwas her. 

Also dann denkt ma drüber nach!

LG


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

_Wie schon so oft gesagt : Die PC´s sind für die jeweilig geringsten Preise erstellt worden , Soundkarten / SDD´s / Monitore / Betriebssyteme ect. sind optional dazukaufbar oder sind vorhanden._


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie schon so oft gesagt : Die PC´s sind für die jeweilig geringsten Preise erstellt worden_


Erm..ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber Deine Aussage passt nicht ganz zu nem >1.200€  PC mit 2TB HDD ohne Monitor, ordentlichen Sound und Peripherie. Kann sich jeder seinen Teil zu denken, war auch nur ein Vorschlag. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen...für den Preis ab 1.000€ ist es imo nicht getan einfach viel reinzupacken, ich denke jmd der soviel Geld in die Hand nimmt will auch die optimale Performance haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei den Grakas und den CPUs macht ihr das auch konsequent wie auch beim RAM und dem Mainboard. Aber in 2009 gehören NAND und HiDefSound einfach dazu in dem Preissegment.

Noch eine Sache: Nach welchen Kriterien wählt ihr denn die Komponenten aus? Gehts dabei auch um Kompatibilität? Die schnellste Platten habt ihr ja nicht grade verbaut und auch nicht unbedingt die mit dem besten Preis/MB. Deshalb nur mal die Frage. Wird wohl erlaubt sein dürfen wenn sich jmd auf die Angaben verlässt.
Danke für die Antwort schonmal.

LG


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Painschecks passt aber nach Wünschen den PC auf die Person an, wenn er noch ne Tasatur haben möchte, oder ne SDD Festplatte oder doch vielleicht noch ne Soundkarte oder doch lieber ATI haben möchte. Das sind nur Vorlagen die man so kaufen könnte, bieten aber keine Werbung für irgendwelche Händler.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Erm..ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eine SSD lohnt sich aber nur beim Booten und beim Dateien verschieben. Und, ob man jetzt 30 oder 25 Sekunden bootet, ist doch eigentlich jedem egal. Und um den Vorteil beim Dateienverschieben zu haben, braucht man eine große SSD, die 500-1000 Euro kostet.

Ob man eine Soundkarte braucht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auserdem gibt es da zu große Unterschiede.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Noch eine Sache: Nach welchen Kriterien wählt ihr denn die Komponenten aus? Gehts dabei auch um Kompatibilität? Die schnellste Platten habt ihr ja nicht grade verbaut und auch nicht unbedingt die mit dem besten Preis/MB. Deshalb nur mal die Frage. Wird wohl erlaubt sein dürfen wenn sich jmd auf die Angaben verlässt.
> Danke für die Antwort schonmal.
> 
> LG


Bei den Sachen ist das verbaut was am besten zum Preis des Pc´s passt. Vom Preis bzw. der Leistung.


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Eine SSD lohnt sich aber nur beim Booten und beim Dateien verschieben. Und, ob man jetzt 30 oder 25 Sekunden bootet, ist doch eigentlich jedem egal.


Hmm ich glaube Du weisst nicht genau wie ein OS funzt oder? Also klar - zuerst mal merkt mans beim booten klarer Fall. Vista bootet im schnitt von der normalen HDD ca 50-60Sek, XP so um die 45...mit ner guten SSD kommt man da locker auf unter 20Sek was imo schon SEHR viel ist. Zudem hat Vista und auch Win7 eine Indexbasierte Suchfunktion..ich lass das mal unkommentiert und ausserdem und das ist imo der allerwichtigeste Pluspunkt für SSD im Bereich GamerPC - die Auslagerungsdatei des OS liegt idR auch auf dem Festspeicher vor...was das bedeutet kann jeder nachlesen und welchen Vorteil eine SSD mit einer doppelt-dreimal so hohen Schreib/Lesezeit wie eine HDD bringt sollte auf der Hand liegen. Jedenfalls kann ich pers mir niemanden vorstellen der ernsthaft in 2009 und auch in 2011 2 TByte HDD braucht...das ist einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld das in ner SDD besser aufgehoben ist. Die muss ja fürs OS usw nichtmal besonders gross sein und wirkliche Oberklasse SSDs die sehr gut getestet worden sind kosten keine 500-1.000€ mehr. Die Intel X-25 zB kostet mit 80GB (was ja wohl locker für alle gängigen OS reicht und sogar noch platz für ne Mege Anwendungen lässt) ca 180€ .

Ist halt meine Meinung. Ich finde wenn soviel Geld ausgeben dann ja wohl clever, oder?^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also klar - zuerst mal merkt mans beim booten klarer Fall. Vista bootet im schnitt von der normalen HDD ca 50-60Sek, XP so um die 45...mit ner guten SSD kommt man da locker auf unter 20Sek was imo schon SEHR viel ist.


Vista bootet etwa 30 Sekunden mit einer Hdd und 25 mit einer SSD...


xdave78 schrieb:


> die Auslagerungsdatei des OS liegt idR auch auf dem Festspeicher vor...was das bedeutet kann jeder nachlesen und welchen Vorteil eine SSD mit einer doppelt-dreimal so hohen Schreib/Lesezeit wie eine HDD bringt sollte auf der Hand liegen.


Mit genug Arbeitsspeicher wird aber seltener ausgelagert, wenn man arbeitet/spielt. Die z.B. minimierten Programme werden imo schnell genug aus dem Speicher zurück geladen. Da muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob sich eine SSD für sich lohnt.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann ich pers mir niemanden vorstellen der ernsthaft in 2009 und auch in 2011 2 TByte HDD braucht...das ist einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld das in ner SDD besser aufgehoben ist.


Wenn man z.B. Filme aufnimmt sind 2 Gb schneller voll als du denkst. 



xdave78 schrieb:


> Die muss ja fürs OS usw nichtmal besonders gross sein und wirkliche Oberklasse SSDs die sehr gut getestet worden sind kosten keine 500-1.000€ mehr. Die Intel X-25 zB kostet mit 80GB (was ja wohl locker für alle gängigen OS reicht und sogar noch platz für ne Mege Anwendungen lässt) ca 180€ .




Die fast 200 Euro lohnen sich imo aber nicht für den Vorteil.


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

..sicherlich wenn man FullHD unkomprimierte Vollbilder auf seinem Rechner ablegen muss weil man Bock drauf hat oder es einfach nicht besser weiss. Nee, mal Spass  beiseite...der Threadinhalt ist ziemlich wiedersprüchlich darum geht es doch ...auf der einen Seite soll es das beste P/L Verhältniss darstellen - auf de anderen Seite geht ihr davon aus dass jemand seinen PC als AVI-Rekorder benutzt?!Hmm! Ich will hier nicht in Eure Aufstellung reinreden- besonders die Sachen im Lo-Budget-Bereich find ich Oberklasse zusammengestellt. Der High End Bereich allerdings...dubios. 



Hans schrieb:


> Die fast 200 Euro lohnen sich imo aber nicht für den Vorteil.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lohnen sich 6GB DDR3 RAM? Lohnt es sich einen 4Kern CPU mit 3,1 statt 3,0 Ghz zu haben?

Ich schätze wohl es gibt verschiedene Ansichten über "High End"


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

also das mit den 6GB Ram ist so ne Sache beim Core i7. Will man von Triplechannel profitieren, muss man 3 oder 6GB verbauen (natürlich gehen noch mehr). Da 3GB aber besonders bei Vista schnell voll sind und Ram nichtmehr teuer ist, sind 6GB bei einem Core i7 wohl das sinnvollste. Hier zu kritisieren ist bescheuert.

Außerdem sind die Black Caviar sehr flott. Da 2 identische Platten vorgschlagen werden, bietet sich ein Raid0 an. Man hat extrem hohe Performance bei riesiger Speicherkapazität für einen Bruchteil des Preises wie bei SSDs.

Außerdem sei nochmal erwähnt: Es handelt sich hierbei nur um Beispiele! Bisher hat so ziemlich jeder User vor dem Kauf nochmal nachgefragt und wurde dann individuell beraten! Also steht es jedem frei zu sagen, dass so viel Speicher nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

Ich denke, dass z.B. die Frage warum in einem Rechner über 1000€ keine Soundkarte drinn ist oder zumindest eine SSD alternativ angeboten wird ist durchaus berechtigt.

Andererseits hoffe ich niemanden zu finden, der über 1000€ ausgibt und sich nicht vorher auch noch mindestens hier mal erkundigt, dann könnten besondere Ansprüche an Sound, benötigten Speicherplatz etc sehr schnell und einfach geklärt werden. Daher reicht der Vermerk, dass auch spezielle Rechner zusammengestellt wird meiner Meinung nach aus, wer nicht danach fragt hat es eben auch nicht verdient und schlecht beraten ist man den Zusammenstellungen aus diesem Thread ja nunmal nicht.

Sind die Festplatten tatsächlich nach keinen nachvollziehbaren System ausgewählt wie hier eben vorgeworfen wurde? ^^ Das wäre natürlich ein no go


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass z.B. die Frage warum in einem Rechner über 1000&#8364; keine Soundkarte drinn ist oder zumindest eine SSD alternativ angeboten wird ist durchaus berechtigt.
> 
> Andererseits hoffe ich niemanden zu finden, der über 1000&#8364; ausgibt und sich nicht vorher auch noch mindestens hier mal erkundigt, dann könnten besondere Ansprüche an Sound, benötigten Speicherplatz etc sehr schnell und einfach geklärt werden. Daher reicht der Vermerk, dass auch spezielle Rechner zusammengestellt wird meiner Meinung nach aus, wer nicht danach fragt hat es eben auch nicht verdient und schlecht beraten ist man den Zusammenstellungen aus diesem Thread ja nunmal nicht.
> 
> Sind die Festplatten tatsächlich nach keinen nachvollziehbaren System ausgewählt wie hier eben vorgeworfen wurde? ^^ Das wäre natürlich ein no go


Eine Soundkarte ist zu speziell um in dieses Preis Schema zu passen, da kann man nicht sagen für 100 z.B. ist xyz am besten.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann ich pers mir niemanden vorstellen der ernsthaft in 2009 und auch in 2011 2 TByte HDD braucht...das ist einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld das in ner SDD besser aufgehoben ist.



Eine 2TB-Platte kauft derjenige, der eine 2TB-Platte braucht und Punkt.
Ich kauf mir doch keine Festplatte nur weil ich das Geld dafür habe,sondern weil ich den Platz brauche. Da bringts mir auch nichts wenn ich statt ner 2TB-Festplatte eine 80GB-SSD kaufe, wo soll ich da die Daten unterbringen? Und fürs Betriebsystem rentiert es sich auch nicht wirklich, die paar Sekunden bringen einem letzten Endes auch nichts.
Statt einer SSD sollte man sein Geld lieber in eine Grafikkarte oder sowas investieren, oder notfalls sparen.


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Sind die Festplatten tatsächlich nach keinen nachvollziehbaren System ausgewählt wie hier eben vorgeworfen wurde? ^^ Das wäre natürlich ein no go



Liest das eigentlich keiner?

@*Hans Würstchen
*Darum schrieb ich ja auch nur, dass die Frage erlaubt ist, jedoch man sich eh vorher noch informieren sollte...


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Eine 2TB-Platte kauft derjenige, der eine 2TB-Platte braucht und Punkt.
> Ich kauf mir doch keine Festplatte nur weil ich das Geld dafür habe,sondern weil ich den Platz brauche. Da bringts mir auch nichts wenn ich statt ner 2TB-Festplatte eine 80GB-SSD kaufe, wo soll ich da die Daten unterbringen? Und fürs Betriebsystem rentiert es sich auch nicht wirklich, die paar Sekunden bringen einem letzten Endes auch nichts.
> Statt einer SSD sollte man sein Geld lieber in eine Grafikkarte oder sowas investieren, oder notfalls sparen.


natürlich nicht. Aber wie wärs denn mit ner SSD und ner schnellen Platte? Und wenn es die paar MB schnellere Lese/Schreibgheschwindigkeit nicht bringen , dann führst Du den gesamten Thrwad und das Thema an sich ad Absurdum. Denn 100 oder 200 Mhz bringen auch nicht SOOO viel mehr. 6 Anstatt 4 GBRAM bringen auch nicht SOOO viel mehr. Das ist doch der totale Wiederspruch. Es ist eben so DASS sie etwas mehr bringen und darin liegt wohl auch der Sinn darin sich nen PC zu kaufen der jenseits der 199€ liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn 10-20% höhere Datentransferraten nix bringen, dann weiss ichs auch nicht. 

Zu behaupten Mhz wären wichtiger als ms halte ich eigentlich für Schwachsinn.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

> -Alle diese Rechner sind darauf ausgelegt, in Spielen die für den Preis optimale Leistung zu bringen


Liest das denn keiner? Jetzt überleg dir mal was dir in Spielen mehr Leistung bringt... Eine SSD durch die du ein paar Sekunden schneller im Spiel bist oder ein Quadcore mit 0,2 Ghz mehr (bei Spielen die Quad untersützen ist das immerhin fast ein GHz Unterschied.). SSDs sind zurzeit einfach noch nicht soweit, dass man sie wirklich sinnvoll verbauen kann in Rechnern die möglichst viel Leistung für einen möglichst geringen Preis bringen sollen.

Und ehrlich gesagt, 10-20% schnellerer Datentransfer ist mir a) für 200 Euro+ zu teuer und b) sinnlos, weil man um die wirklich nutzen zu können von SSD zu SSD verschieben müsste.



> Zu behaupten Mhz wären wichtiger als ms halte ich eigentlich für Schwachsinn.


Dann hast du sicher einen alten 486er und ein SSD Raid 0 System, oder? Dann möcht ich mal sehn wie du damit spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. August 2009)

Ich muss hier xdave Recht geben. Vielleicht koennte man ja fuer "Zusatzsachen" wie SSD oder Soundkarte einen Abschnitt in die Uebersicht hinzufuegen - so nach dem Motto "Empfehlenswerte Extras". Dazu dann vielleicht noch ein kurzer Kommentar fuer was das gut ist usw.

Und dann hier aufraeumen lassen. Soll ja eine Uebersicht sein und kein Raum fuer sinnlose Diskussionen.


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

gestern war ich im Hardware Laden, um einen neuen Rechner für die Praxis auszusuchen. Das ja langweilig. Und da ich mirn neuen Rechner kaufen will, hab ich mir deren Angebot der Woche angeschaut. Stimmt es, dass, wie mir der Kerl erzählte, man "bei den heutigen Bauteilen" keine Treiber für XP mehr findet und ich daher auf meinem Rechner Vista laufen lassen muss (muss ich natürlich dazu kaufen, war ja klar).


----------



## Yaggoth (20. August 2009)

Quatsch mit Soße... selbst wenn du dir nen High-End Rechner zusammen bastelst bekommst du unter XP alles eingerichtet mit orginal Treibern. Der Typ wollte dir nur nen Betriebssystem verkaufen, weil er fürchtete, dass du XP noch daheim hast und dann gar keines kaufst ^^

abgesehen davon kommt in verdammt naher zukunft der Vista Nahfolger Win7... logisch, dass die Hädler ihre Vistaregale ausverkaufen wollen.


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Bei normaler Hardware gibt es meist sogar Treiber für Windows 2000.
Nur bei OEM wär ich mir nicht so sicher ob da wirklich für alle Betriebssystem Treiber rauskommen. Sicherheitshalber vorher auf der Herstellerseite überprüfen obs wirklich unterstützt wird.


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

hm, ich will mir den 


> Der 700€-750€ PC - Dieser Rechner reicht schon für alles. Er kratzt bereits am Highend-Segment und in aktuellen Spielen werden ihr in allen Auflösungen maximale Details schaffen.
> CPU : Phenom II X4 940
> 
> Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2(beide Sockel, für Übertakter, sehr sehr stark) / Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
> ...


zusammenbauen lassen ohne Betriebssystem und kann mir mein XP Home draufziehen dann?


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> hm, ich will mir den
> 
> zusammenbauen lassen ohne Betriebssystem und kann mir mein XP Home draufziehen dann?



Sollte eigentlich möglich sein. Wegen der Grafiktreiber muss man sich nie Sorgen machen, die gehen immer, und beim Mainboard hab ich grad nachgeschaut auf der MSI-Website, da gibt es Versionen für XP zum Download.
Den Einzigen Nachteil den ich an XP sehe wäre, dass die ganzen 4GB Speicher evtl nicht erkannt werden, da du wahrscheinlich nur eine 32Bit-Version hast,oder?

EDIT: Damit die Übersicht in diesem Thema erhalten bleibt, sollten wir die restlichen Diskussionen lieber hier fortführen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=9440


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann ich pers mir niemanden vorstellen der ernsthaft in 2009 und auch in 2011 2 TByte HDD braucht


Ich schon, mich...alleine Blu-Ray-Filme mit an die 25GB pro Film...lalala ;D

Naja, ernsthaft geäußert:
Der Hype um SSDs ist natürlich sehr süß, und jeder denkt dass sie das Optimum sind, ungeachtet des Preises. Aber warum wir 2 x 1TB verbauen und nicht 2 x 500GB oder 1 x 2TB/1 x 1TB hat einen ganz nachvollziehbaren Grund: 
Die NEUEN Technologien sind immer in den neuesten Platten verbaut, die WD Green Caviar 1TB hat zumindest vor einigen Wochen noch das ausgewogenste Verhältnis bei Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit geboten, auch und gerade im RAID-0 empfohlen, wo sie eine SIGNIFIKANTE Geschwindigkeitssteigerung bringt (Warum paini die Black verbaut weiß ich allerdings nicht). Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn ICH mir einen Rechner für 1600 Euro kaufen würde, würde ich mich ernsthaft fragen, ob ich lieber 400 Euro für ne 160GB-SSD ausgebe oder 140 Euro für 2GB Speicher, mit denen ich mir zumindest was den Speicherplatz angeht für die nächsten 4 Jahre nicht wirklich Sorgen machen muss...und wenn die SSDs dann erschwinglich werden, kauf ich mir für Boots/leistungshungrige Spiele (Nein, WoW zählt nicht dazu) halt mal ne SSD und bau sie auch noch ein...


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

Von mir auch noch nen kleiner Einwurf bzw ne Frage zur WD Green:

Wieso Green? Wieso keine SpinPoint oder Barracuda? Das Wörtchen Green bedeutet ja schon soviel wie "langsamer, aber sparsamer". Und ich glaub bei HighEnd.Rechnern sollte "Green-IT" nebensächlich sein. Also net falsch verstehn^^ Hab selbst ne SpinPoint F2 verbaut und spar Strom wos nur geht, aber bei schnellen Rechnern sollte man evtl schnelle Platten verbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da sind die Barracudas und Spinpoints um einiges flotter. Vor allem die Barracudas sind durch die Bank weg schnell beim Max. schreiben und lesen. Da bei Spielen eher weniger große Dateien umhergeschaufelt werden, würd ich eher darauf Wert legen.
Eventuell würd ich bei den dicken Rechnern zwei Platten verbauen, eine schnelle (sowohl bei Zugriffszeit als auch schreiben/lesen) für Windows + Games und eine als Datengrab, in dem Fall dann halt welche ausden Greenseries der Hersteller.


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2009)

Schalala o.0 
Hab grad nochmal Artikel gesichtet, und die Green ist halt von den Zuggriffszeiten Klasse...Transferraten aber nicht, hatte da falsche Erinnerungen...da könnte man tatsächlich ne Seagate 7200.11 verbauen (bzw. 2)
Naja, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist ._.


----------



## Auylio (28. August 2009)

Vielleicht klingt das jetzt dumm, aber ich bin mit Hardware zusammenbau nicht gerade der schlauste .. eigentlich habe ich keine Ahnung davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand den 450€ Rechner zusammenbauen kann und dann evtl den Link hier reinstellt, ich blick da nicht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (28. August 2009)

Wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst, gibt es unter Service den Punkt "Rechner Zusammenbau"
dann kriegste den zusammengebaut geschickt
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...46&agid=829


----------



## Poserritter (2. September 2009)

.eigenen Thread aufgemacht


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2009)

siehe oben^^


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2009)

Huhu, ich möchte anmerken das der 650 Euro PC eigentlich aktuell 750 Euro kostest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. September 2009)

Öhm... nein?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2009)

Was das für ne Page? Ich hab mir das günstigste per Google zusammen gesucht und bin nun bei 715 Euro.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. September 2009)

Hardwareversand. Also der Shop, der auch auf der ersten Seite vorgeschlagen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2009)

Entweder bin ich total stoned oder ich finde den Link nicht.

Edit: Habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Google ftw 

Bei mir gibts diese verdammte Grafikkarte nicht...

"Keine Artikel gefunden"


----------



## Falathrim (5. September 2009)

Der Hersteller heißt TUL ;D


----------



## Asoriel (9. September 2009)

Vielleicht kann man was als OC-Empfehlung für nen C2Q reinschreiben:

Conrad hat gerade ein EP45 Extreme für bescheuert günstige 100€ abzugeben, nur will der Link nicht. (Preisvergleich)

Ansonsten kost das 60€ mehr.

Kurz als Info: WaKü-Kühler vorinstalliert, macht mit nem C2Q in fast allen Fällen einen wahnwitzigen FSB von 520Mhz mit.


----------



## Yaggoth (10. September 2009)

Ab wann erhalten die neuen Intels denn Einzug in diese Zusammenstellungen? Ich denke, dass so ab 750€ spätestens jedoch ab 900€ I5 und I7 Sinn machen :-)


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2009)

_Ich werds am Wochende (vorraussichtlich Samstag) überarbeiten (mit Fala , falls er da ist)_


----------



## michael0404 (13. September 2009)

Hall hab mir nen neuen pc gekauft und frage jetzt ob der ausreichend is für die neuesten spiele ? 



  - PC System Core i7-920, 4x2.66Ghz @ 4x 3.6Ghz, 6144MB, 1000GB
  - Update Coupon Windows 7: * Upgrade Coupon für Windows 7 U
  - Betriebssystem: * Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit (
  - Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA, 7200rpm, 16MB
  - 2. Laufwerk: 20x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner
  - 1. Laufwerk: BLU-RAY Player + DVD Rom Combo L
  - Soundkarte: Onboard Sound
  - Grafikkarte PCI-E: 2x 1024 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 28
  - High End Arbeitsspeicher: 6144MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1600Mhz
  - Prolimatech Megahalems “Overcloc
  - Prozessor (Intel): Intel Core i7-920 4x 2.66Ghz
  - Netzteil: 880 Watt Hiper
  - Gehäuse: Coolermaster Sniper Tower (Schwa
  - Mainboard XMX: ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 (Chipsatz: In


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

michael0404 schrieb:


> Hall hab mir nen neuen pc gekauft und frage jetzt ob der ausreichend is für die neuesten spiele ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da du ihn bereits gekauft hast wirst du es ja bald selber herausfinden wie er läuft.

Ich persönlich halte nichts von den PCs von One.de/XMX, aber da ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.
Die Beschreibung kommt mir nur komisch vor: 
*6GB Arbeitspeicher im Dualchannel?
*Wasserkühlung: Prolimatech Megahalems?(ist ein Luftkühler)
Und dann auch noch ein Netzteil von Hiper....

Naja wirst schon viel Spaß mit dem Ding haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

